# Un altro



## brugola (1 Aprile 2009)

*il decesso tra DOMENICA e lunedì. ma per le autorità si tratta di suicidio*

*Russia, aggredito e ucciso giornalista*

*Serghiei Protazanov era l'impaginatore di una piccola testata dell’opposizione*

*MOSCA *- Un tipografo impaginatore di un giornale locale di opposizione di Khimki, alle porte di Mosca, è morto in seguito ad una aggressione subita nella notte fra domenica e lunedì. Lo ha reso noto la dirigente di un movimento ecologista locale, Ievghenia Cirikova, citata dall'agenzia Interfax. Secondo le autorità locali, invece, l'uomo è morto intossicato per aver ingerito una dose eccessiva di pasticche non meglio precisate. In ogni caso è stata disposta l'autopsia. «L'impaginatore del quotidiano locale «Il consenso civile» Serghiei Protazanov è deceduto lunedì in ospedale dopo essere stato aggredito e brutalmente picchiato da sconosciuti il giorno precedente», ha dichiarato la Cirikova, leader del movimento per la difesa del bosco di Khimki, una zona verde minacciata dalla costruzione di un'autostrada. A causa della morte di Protazanov la pubblicazione del suo giornale è stata sospesa. 

quella merda di putin non si ferma...
è scandaloso che il mondo non faccia un cazz o .


----------



## soleluna80 (1 Aprile 2009)

Quando sono stata in Bielorussia (ero in un paesino sperdutissimo) quando si sono messi a criticare il governo (Lucashenko è uno degli ultimi dittatori filocomunisti) hanno abbassato sensibilmente la voce....


----------



## Nobody (1 Aprile 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> Quando sono stata in Bielorussia (ero in un paesino sperdutissimo) quando si sono messi a criticare il governo (Lucashenko è uno degli ultimi dittatori filocomunisti) hanno abbassato sensibilmente la voce....


 Conviene tenerla bassa anche in Russia, che ormai di comunista non ha più nulla... l'amico Putin è un bel bastardo.


----------



## Old Asudem (1 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Conviene tenerla bassa anche in Russia, che ormai di comunista non ha più nulla... l'amico Putin è un bel bastardo.


come alzi la voce ti ammali


----------



## brugola (1 Aprile 2009)

guardate che è drammatico.
quanti giornalisti ha già fatto ammazzare??


----------



## Old Asudem (1 Aprile 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> guardate che è drammatico.
> quanti giornalisti ha già fatto ammazzare??


un fottio.
Anche giornaliste femmine


----------



## soleluna80 (1 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> un fottio.
> Anche giornaliste femmine


 
vi ricordate quella giornalista (Anna ...non mi ricordo il cognome) che scriveva spesso articoli contro la politica russa in Cecenia e che è stata uccisa sotto casa? beh...tutti assolti


----------



## brugola (1 Aprile 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> vi ricordate quella giornalista (Anna ...non mi ricordo il cognome) che scriveva spesso articoli contro la politica russa in Cecenia e che è stata uccisa sotto casa? beh...tutti assolti


 
e questo?
prima dicono un pestaggio poi overdose di pillole


----------



## Old Asudem (1 Aprile 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> vi ricordate quella giornalista (Anna ...non mi ricordo il cognome) che scriveva spesso articoli contro la politica russa in Cecenia e che è stata uccisa sotto casa? beh...tutti assolti


si


----------



## soleluna80 (1 Aprile 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> e questo?
> prima dicono un pestaggio poi overdose di pillole


è davvero una vergogna, una totale assenza di diritti


----------



## brugola (1 Aprile 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> è davvero una vergogna, una totale assenza di diritti


 
e il magnate russo che è in galera da una vita perchè contesta putin??


----------



## soleluna80 (1 Aprile 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> e il magnate russo che è in galera da una vita perchè contesta putin??


 
e che dire dell'occidente che non si ribella? troppo potente il caro Vladimir?


----------



## Old Asudem (1 Aprile 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> e che dire dell'occidente che non si ribella? troppo potente il tovarisc Vladimir?


con la storia del gas non è che nessuno abbia fatto tanto la voce grossa


----------



## soleluna80 (1 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> con la storia del gas non è che nessuno abbia fatto tanto la voce grossa


 c'era da aprir loro il culo altro che stare ad aspettare che le cose si sistemassero! Con quel che paghiamo questi ci tolgono il gas dall'oggi al domani!


----------



## brugola (1 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> con la storia del gas non è che nessuno abbia fatto tanto la voce grossa


perchè siamo un paese di coglioni servi di tutti


----------

